# Winter Bass



## cjartz (Dec 16, 2011)

I am fairly new to ohio; I lived in florida for the past few years where I was able to fish year-round. Just curious as to the latest time in the year that you have caught a bass on ohio waters.

Although you CAN still get out on the water right now, would it even be worth it?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You can catch bass every month of the year in Ohio. i use minnows and fish sloooow inn the winter. And yes it is worth getting out fishing now.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I see you're in Columbus. Go for the saugeyes.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are a few articles I wrote about winter time bass fishing in Ohio:

http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/12/14/winter-bass-fishing-in-ohio-part-1/

http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/12/21/winter-bass-fishing-in-ohio-part-2/


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

No matter how cold it gets, the fish still have to eat. I've fished my buddies pond through the ice just to see if i could catch a bass. Ended up catching 10 on a dropshot and only had to cut 2 holes. They may slow down, but they don't stop eating.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

